# Pepper



## CCWelch (Mar 31, 2011)

:ripepper was a very sweet Flemish Giant doe. She was named Pepper because her fur resembled the multi colors of peppercorns, She was the same color as my Alex the Mini Lop.
Pepper had a sad beginning, somehow she had acquired a broken leg either before she was sent to the auction house or maybe even while she was there. She did a wonderful job of hiding that she was in pain at least until she reached 6 months. I had no inkling whatsoever that she was injured, she never showed that she was in pain, she hopped straight, held her feet in correctly. No sign of any problem until we went to breed her.
She would not breed and she began to favor one leg. I took her for an x-ray and we discovered that not only had i been broken but that it healed back improperly. She had also had other bones broken and would never be breedable. I accepted all of this and took her home to be a pet. Then she started the foot chewing. We tried everything we could think of to get her to stop chewing her feet. She already had toys to play with so it wasn't boredom and she hated the extra attention, the stuff I had to put on her burned(I tried it on a sore on my hand and ouch!
We had to start her on antibiotics because inspite of all the other things we were doing her foot got infected. She was in constant pain, I could see it in her face and she stopped eating.
I told the vet "no more pain" and he understood, we put her down and she lays now under a pine tree in our back yard.

After all that pain, Pepper, Binky Free!!!:bunnyangel2: I will see you and Cocoa at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Yield (Mar 31, 2011)

[align=center]I am so sorry for your loss. Binky free Pepper <3

She was so lucky to have you. This all brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## CCWelch (Mar 31, 2011)

Pepper was approximately 7 months old.She went to the Rainbow Bridge about a week ago.:in tears:


----------



## Yield (Mar 31, 2011)

[align=center]That is so sad =(
I'm very glad she had someone to properly love her though. :hug:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 1, 2011)

We're so sorry for your loss. Binky free little girl.:bunnyangel:


----------



## jujub793 (Apr 1, 2011)

so sad .... poor pepper, at least she found love with you! binky free girl


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, it is never easy to make that decision.

Binky free, Pepper.


----------

